# A Greenhouse TropicalTorts Style!



## Tropical Torts (Feb 17, 2014)

I have had this greenhouse up since October, but never got around to documenting it. It has proven to be a lifesaver with the unusually cold winter. On colder night it is heated by a small oil filled heater.
It maintains 80-90 degree temps with outside temps of 40-50 during the day. Nighttime temps stay around 70 degrees. It comes complete with a misting system that sprays twice a day. Humidity levels stay close to 80% consistently. My redfoots and yellowfoots absolutely love it!







It is 6ft wide 7ft high and 65ft long.





An inexpensive timer.


















I do not use water pools or anything like that, the misting system runs for 15 minutes which is enough time to allow water to pool on the ground. The tortoises drink from the ground floor as they would in the wild.

























Overall this cost approximately $500-$600 to build which is not too bad for so large a structure.


----------



## Barista5261 (Feb 17, 2014)

That looks amazing! Your Redfooots look like happy campers [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH][TURTLE]


----------



## TortsNTurtles (Feb 17, 2014)

Wow this is awesome!! One of my dream tortoises is owning yellowfoot . This is a great set up . I want a greenhouse . Thanks for sharing.your tortoises are beautiful !!!


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Feb 17, 2014)

Very nice!!! I use a greenhouse too - with heat pads - for my Cherries and Yellows. My leopards take over it in the summer!


----------



## T33's Torts (Feb 17, 2014)

That is amazing! I love the misting system!


----------



## tortoisetime565 (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm so jealous!!! Wanna build me one?


----------



## Barista5261 (Feb 17, 2014)

I want to move in. Are you currently taking applications?


----------



## bigred (Feb 17, 2014)

Nice setup


----------



## Dizisdalife (Feb 17, 2014)

Very nice. Is it for winter time only?


----------



## julietteq (Feb 17, 2014)

Wauw, that is simply wonderful!


----------



## kathyth (Feb 17, 2014)

What a beautiful enclosure!
Your tortoises have a great life and the babies you posted are perfect!


----------



## Livin4Jesus (Feb 17, 2014)

What are your outside temps look like?


never mind i saw it in your post


----------



## Tropical Torts (Feb 17, 2014)

Thank you! maybe we can build one someday 



tortoisetime565 said:


> I'm so jealous!!! Wanna build me one?




Sure thing, although the current residents might kick you out! 



Barista5261 said:


> I want to move in. Are you currently taking applications?




I did intend to use it only during the winter, but I have decided to use it year round. My yellows will greatly benefit from the boosted humidity levels.



Dizisdalife said:


> Very nice. Is it for winter time only?




Thank you, the tortoises love it too!



tffnytorts said:


> That is amazing! I love the misting system!


----------



## argus333 (Feb 17, 2014)

i u se one for my sullys


----------



## Tropical Torts (Feb 17, 2014)

Wow, very nice! How does it hold up against the snow?



argus333 said:


> i u se one for my sullys


----------



## argus333 (Feb 18, 2014)

so far this yr. great ..snows here 3 times a week 4 inch to 18 inches. i put hardware cloth on inside of pvc pipe down top of spine. rock solid. yesterday 24 outside 77 in g house.


----------



## AZtortMom (Feb 18, 2014)

Very impressive! Your babies are beautiful!


----------



## Tropical Torts (Feb 18, 2014)

That is very impressive, I'm sure your sully loves it!




argus333 said:


> so far this yr. great ..snows here 3 times a week 4 inch to 18 inches. i put hardware cloth on inside of pvc pipe down top of spine. rock solid. yesterday 24 outside 77 in g house.




Thank you so much! They come from very unique parents with equally unique personalities.



AZtortMom said:


> Very impressive! Your babies are beautiful!


----------



## iluvtorts (Feb 19, 2014)

Was this a kit or did you design it your self? What type of plastic and where did you get it? please let me know more about building it>


----------



## bouaboua (Feb 19, 2014)

What a cool green house for the RT. Good idea to consider in the future.


----------



## terryo (Feb 19, 2014)

It would be great if you could give step by step directions on how to build this. What a great idea for Winters here in NY. The Cherries can stay outside all year.


----------



## Tropical Torts (Feb 20, 2014)

This was not a kit. I designed and built it all myself. I got the plastic from Agriculture Solutions.com, it 6mm UV plastic. They have the most reasonable prices that I could find, it was 10 cents per square foot when I bought my plastic. The hoops are 1/2in electrical (grey) PVC. While researching, I read that the electrical PVC is more UV resistant and will therefore last longer than regular PVC.




iluvtorts said:


> Was this a kit or did you design it your self? What type of plastic and where did you get it? please let me know more about building it>




This would be perfect in NY! As a matter of fact, i was thinking about building a smaller version for my cherries with the left over plastic that I have. A step by step was my original plan, but I became too pushed for time. If at all possible, I will try to put together a tutorial in the coming months!




terryo said:


> It would be great if you could give step by step directions on how to build this. What a great idea for Winters here in NY. The Cherries can stay outside all year.


----------



## ub3rsh00 (Feb 22, 2014)

That is an amazing home for your tortoises. Awesome job.


----------



## Jlant85 (Feb 22, 2014)

AMAZING!!!!!! BEAUTIFUL! I WANT ONE!!!!!


----------

